# ear popper



## RDGLADISH (Nov 20, 2009)

A vendor has sold a ear popper ep-3000 pro (office version) to a client of mine and told them they could get $75.00 per ear for using this product. The vendor told them to use 69401 for this procedure but that code is for pushing air from the nasal passage for eustachian tubes. I dont see using this code if the patient doesnt have tubes. Has anyone else heard of this and how would you bill it.


----------



## tamara.battle (Dec 3, 2009)

every patient has eustation tubes!?!


----------

